# Top 5 Actresses



## Bluebeard (Oct 17, 2014)

Who are your top five favorite actresses? These are personal favorites, but let's try to base them on actual acting quality and whether you enjoy them in movies, not because of boobs or ass lol.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Who are your top five favorite actresses? These are personal favorites, but let's not try to base them on actual acting quality and whether you enjoy them in movies, not because of boobs or ass lol.



Thats really difficult because the entertainment industry only exalts attractive women. Sometimes I will only  go see a movie if a certain actress in it just for the fact that she might be nude.

Angelina Jolie
Natalie Portman
Jessica Chastain
Meryl Streep 
Cate Blanchett


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

> let's not try to base them on actual acting quality and whether you enjoy them in movies



is the 'not' supposed to be there


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

no, it isn't


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

lessee

jessica chastain and claire danes are two of my favs


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Audrey Hepburn ofc :33


----------



## martryn (Oct 17, 2014)

1.  Natalie Portman.  Always loved her since I saw Leon at the age of 13 for the first time.  Has some real acting chomps and does a variety of different roles.  Also sexy as shit.  Black Swan is one of my favorite films of all time, though her attempts at raunchy humor have largely failed, i.e. Her Highness.

2.  Maggie Smith.  Old bitch, but incredibly talented.  Talent wasted on the Harry Potter franchise.  I mean, seriously, multiple Academy Awards and even more of the British variety, SAG awards, a Tony, an Emmy, a couple of Golden Globes, etc 

3.  Helena Bonham Carter.  It's refreshing to see her in roles outside of those given her by her "husband".  Not that I'm hating on Tim Burton, a decidedly above average director, but I'd rather see more Fight Club and King's Speech than Alice in Wonderland and Sweeny Todd.

4.  Cate Blanchett.  Really cemented this spot with a 2002 film I saw in Italian.  Can't remember the name, but Giovanni Ribisi was in it too.

5.  Sigourney Weaver, queen of sci-fi.


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 17, 2014)

^ I would pretty much agree with the list above, except I would remove Natalie Portman, since I don't think she can act for shit, only movie she was good in was Black Swan, and I think she just got lucky there. In every other movie she has been, she was terrible.

So my list would go like this:

1. Maggie Smith
2. Helena Bonham Carter
3. Cate Blanchett
4. Sigourney Weaver
5. Judi Dench


----------



## John (Oct 17, 2014)

1. Sigourney Weaver 
2. Uma Thurman 
3. Claire Danes 
4. Jodie Foster 
5. Charlize Theron


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 17, 2014)

1. Anne Hathaway
2. Scarlett Johansson
3. Amy Adams
4. Julianne Moore
5. Natalie Portman


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2014)

None. I don't think I've ever watched a movie because of an actress.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> None. I don't think I've ever watched a movie because of an actress.



I think I am in mostly the same boat though some are starting to have some draw for me outside of just girls who look good.


- Amy Adams
- Jessica Chastain

These 2 have legit draw for me when it comes to movies. Others that may have some depending on movie type and such include:

- Olivia Wilde
- Rosamund Pike (after watching Gone Girl I kind of want to see more of her)
- Addison Timlin (I liked her in Odd Thomas and would like to see in her again)


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2014)

1). Vicki Zhao/Zhao Wei
2). Athena Chu
3). Yuan Li
4). Fan Bingbing
5). Gwyneth Paltrow

Because people probably don't know at least 3 of the top 4.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2014)

bitch
ho
slut
hoe
uze a hoe


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> 1. Anne Hathaway
> 2. Jennifer Lawrence
> 3. Amy Adams
> 4. Rose Byrne
> 5. Charlize Theron



Anne Hathta at #1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Hathaway is a better actress than Nolan is a screenwriter.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2014)

Jessica Chastain
Eva Green
Emily Blunt
Rooney Mara
Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Jessica Chastain
> Eva Green
> *Emily Blunt*
> Rooney Mara
> Helena Bonham Carter



Forgot about her.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 18, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> 1). Vicki Zhao/Zhao Wei
> 2). Athena Chu
> 3). Yuan Li
> 4). Fan Bingbing
> ...



I know V Zhao since she played princess huang zhu (or something like that)
it was aired in indonesia
then she played on shaolin soccer


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 18, 2014)

wibisana said:


> I know V Zhao since she played princess huang zhu (or something like that)
> it was aired in indonesia
> then she played on shaolin soccer



At least you know. :33

Huan Zhu Ge Ge was amazing.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 19, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> At least you know. :33
> 
> Huan Zhu Ge Ge was amazing.



i dont really remember it, because i was like forced t watch it, we only had 1 TV in 90's till mid 2000's my mom used to watch it. she played cheerful, tomboy princess char IIRC. contrary to her sister who play more calm. back then I thought the other princess is more beautiful, but some how V zhao is the one who took off, and play in big screen

her character in red cliff Sun Shangxiang  really suit her char from the Huan zhu serries
I think she just playing her self in there, it so natural to see her do tomboy stuff


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah, she was Mulan too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2014)

- Jolie
- Charlize Theron
- Lena Headey
- Kate Beckinsale
- Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> None. I don't think I've ever watched a movie because of an actress.



Honestly, no one should. One should go into a movie because the movie has merit, not because it has a star lineup.


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2014)

The cast is one of the biggest part of a movie. They are, for the most part, what you watch the entire movie and is most of the time one of the reason a movie warrant those "merits". Also merits in movies are always subjective. So no matter how widely acclaimed it may be, anyone could hate it just as much.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 22, 2014)

1. Audrey Hepburn
2. Michelle Williams
3. Angelina Jolie
4. Natalie Portman
5. Hilary Swank


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The cast is one of the biggest part of a movie. They are, for the most part, what you watch the entire movie and is most of the time one of the reason a movie warrant those "merits". Also merits in movies are always subjective. So no matter how widely acclaimed it may be, anyone could hate it just as much.



Sounds rather subjective too. You believe the cast is one of the most important part, I don't. But going off experience, I've viewed plenty of movies with first timers/no-named actors that carried their movie better than some well known, and often acclaimed, actors. That is, afterall, how some got their name, right?


----------



## Gin (Oct 26, 2014)

Jennifer Lawrence

Emma Stone
Natalie Portman
Amy Adams
Rooney Mara

no order except for JLaw at #1

but this is based on recent performances, there are plenty of other actresses of equal quality to the ones I've listed


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 26, 2014)

Barbara Steele


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Keollyn said:


> Sounds rather subjective too. You believe the cast is one of the most important part, I don't. But going off experience, I've viewed plenty of movies with first timers/no-named actors that carried their movie better than some well known, and often acclaimed, actors. That is, afterall, how some got their name, right?



I never said anything about the popularity of the actors. First timers or not they're still the cast.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Only gonna name currently working actresses. 

*1.* Cate Blanchett
*2.* Kate Winslet
*3.* Jessica Chastain
*4.* Amy Adams
*5.* Elisabeth Moss

*Honorable mentions for fun:* Rachel Weisz, Scarlett Johansson, Tilda Swinton, Michelle Williams, Melanie Laurent, Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2014)

Tatiana Maslany
Anne Hathaway 
Sanaa Lathan
Octavia Spencer
Emma Stone
Angelina Jolie

No order, and yeah I put six


----------



## Psychic (Oct 28, 2014)

Hmmm.....There's not too many actress that I can say are top tier, but off the top of my head....

- Allison Tollman ( cuz Fargo)
- Emily Blunt ( Looper)
- Marion Cotillard (Inception)


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2014)

personal favourites eh?

-Kirsten Dunst (my waifu )
-Meryl Streep (always brilliant, recently finally watched The Iron Lady, still such a marvelous actress always)
-Natalie Portman (mostly for Black Swan)
-Jodie Foster (Taxi Driver, Contact, Silence of the Lambs)

Those are the actresses I could really watch a movie for (with Natalie being the weakest entry on the list)


----------



## Succubus (Nov 3, 2014)

Selena Gomez
Kristen Stewart
Megan Fox
Emma Roberts
Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## SHM (Nov 15, 2014)

1.Tatiana Maslany
2.Tatiana Maslany
3.Tatiana Maslany
4.Tatiana Maslany
5.Tatiana Maslany

Yes, all five of 'them'. Get it? 

One of the most underrated actresses of this generation in my(and many others') opinion(s). Give her an Emmy already!


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 17, 2014)

-Megan Fox
-Paris Hilton
-Sigourney Weaver

.


----------

